# Lures in the surf?



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

I'll be down in Rodanthe next week (just south of the pier). I want to cast some lures in addition to chucking bait. Any tips on lures for this time of year? I have done some site searching and see that Gulp on jigheads can work pretty good. I was hoping to hook into a couple flounder and blues. Maybe a spanish?


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

Jigs with gulp should work for flounder.
Try gold spoons and gotcha plugs for the blues and spanish.

-kyle.


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Gotcha Plugs are great, been using them for 11yrs now. Has anyone ever used a red spinner bait W/ willow blade in the surf before? <><


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I have a question about gotcha's. I've used them in the past on piers but it was mostly vertical jigging. How do you work them in the surf?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

they work better along inlet, but jerk them upward and reel, like working a bucktail but faster and sharper in jerking.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Try Stingsilvers for Spanish I like the pink and white.


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

Worked the surf on 6/22 just south of Rodanthe pier with a 3/8 red jighead w/ 4" Gulp white mullet.. Caught 4 throwback flounder and missed too many hits to count. Only fished for about an hour. Haven't tried my spoons, stings, or gotcha's yet. More reports to follow.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Bob Chill said:


> Worked the surf on 6/22 just south of Rodanthe pier with a 3/8 red jighead w/ 4" Gulp white mullet.. Caught 4 throwback flounder and missed too many hits to count. Only fished for about an hour. Haven't tried my spoons, stings, or gotcha's yet. More reports to follow.



Those little pompano will hammer a red jig head....aggrivating things. I watched em last fall in gin clear water....about 3 flatties following it and a heard of 12 or 15 tater chip pompano pecking the head.


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

Just got back from the week @ Rodanthe. I tried many lures (gotcha, spoons, various plastics, etc..). The best lure remained the 4" gulp mullet. I caught about 15-20 undersized flounder, 2 small blues, and lost many hits. 

Bait fishing only produced small sharks, whiting, flounder, and a few blues. It was very windy the last couple of days so the water was stained pretty bad. 

I did have one interesting hit on the gulp. I got slammed on a slow retrieve and the fish headed straight out to sea. My drag was screaming and I couldn't slow the fish (ray?) down at all. 3/4th of my spool was gone before I tighted down. Line snapped but it was better than losing an entire spool. Any guesses as to what it was? I felt the head shake so I doubt it was a ray. Shark? Cobia? Definitely the big one that got away......


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*size/color*

any suggestions on colors and size jigs? I'm guessin 3/8 or 1 oz. I'll be down at North Myrtle thurs-sun....nervous about the crowds....hopefully the early bite will be the ticket.

-Dave


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Use as light of a jig as you can cast greendave. 1/4 - 3/8th is usually plenty. 
Getting out early will help beat the crowd, but they'll start showing up good by 10-11 AM. With it being the 4th weekend, it will be even more crowded. Give yourself plenty of time to get anywhere driving.

For colors, swimming mullet Gulp, white and chartreuse, in shrimp, natural or new penny should do the trick. I don't use any other kinds of Gulp.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Bob Chill..That has happened to me before...I caught rays before and they never seem to go fast once hooked....damn near lost my rod too!:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

possibly a drum....I had a puppy drum (ended up seeing up, gin clear water) hit one and made a screaming run....stands to reason that a larger drum may hit one as well..........too many drag screamers out there to know for sure


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bob Chill said:


> Just got back from the week @ Rodanthe. I tried many lures (gotcha, spoons, various plastics, etc..). The best lure remained the 4" gulp mullet. I caught about 15-20 undersized flounder, 2 small blues, and lost many hits.
> 
> Bait fishing only produced small sharks, whiting, flounder, and a few blues. It was very windy the last couple of days so the water was stained pretty bad.
> 
> I did have one interesting hit on the gulp. I got slammed on a slow retrieve and the fish headed straight out to sea. My drag was screaming and I couldn't slow the fish (ray?) down at all. 3/4th of my spool was gone before I tighted down. Line snapped but it was better than losing an entire spool. Any guesses as to what it was? I felt the head shake so I doubt it was a ray. Shark? Cobia? Definitely the big one that got away......


 Sometimes you can hook a ray in the wing and it feels just like a headshake... Could have been a cobe,sorry to say my guess would be ray though...


----------

